# alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!



## stieglitz (17 März 2009)

Muss ich das verstehen, selber schuld, wenn ich so blöd bin. Muss doch wissen , dass lauter Gauner im Netz sind.:wall:


> Müssen Surfer mit Abzocke im Netz rechnen? Jedenfalls lehnt das Landgericht Frankfurt deshalb eine Klage gegen Abo-Fallen-Betreiber ab.


Netzwelt-Ticker: Klage gegen vermeintliche Abo-Fallen-Websites abgelehnt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

eigentlich unglaublich!
Der Kassierer bei der Bank darf sich demnach auch nicht beschweren, wenn er überfallen wird. Mann muss ja damit rechnen. :sun:


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*

Das Urteil erhitzt zwar die  Gemüter, sollte aber nicht überbewertet werden.
 Was ein Amtsrichter von sich gibt, ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.
Es  ist nicht das erste und  wird nicht das letzte Urteil bleiben, bei dem man aus 
dem Kopfschütteln nicht raus kommt. 

Auch wenn es verständlicherweise   Zorn hervorruft, sollte man gelassen bleiben:
 Das Urteil befaßt sich nur mit dem strafrechtlichen Aspekt. Die zivilrechtliche Seite wird davon
 überhaupt nicht berührt. Zivilgerichte (kürzlich ein OLG Urteil) fordern klar sichtbare und 
auf den ersten Blick erkennbare Preisangaben.
Abofallen: Gericht verbietet Abzocke mit versteckten Kosten: 


> Abofallen: Gericht verbietet Abzocke mit versteckten Kosten
> Abofallen im Internet haben vor Gericht keine Chance. Das zeigen jetzt zwei neue Urteile. Darin verbietet das Oberlandesgericht (OLG) Frankfurt den Firmen Genealogie Ltd. und NETContent Ltd., Verbraucher mit versteckten Kosten abzuzocken.


PS:
Das Gericht macht sich eine  eigenartige Sichtweise zu eigen. Da überall getrixt wird,
 ist es eben nicht mehr strafbar...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Fran...-gegen-Abofallenbetreiber-ab--/meldung/134645
zu der Sternchenhypothese  der Richter ein passender Kommentar


> Im Supermarkt verlangen sie dann 10 Euro für die Bedienung an der Wursttheke ...
> 
> ... der Preis steht zwar nicht auf der Wursttheke, ABER:
> 
> ...





> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt bleibt laut Sprecherin D.  M.-S.bei ihrer Bewertung der strafrechtlichen Relevanz und erwägt nun rechtliche Schritte gegen die Ablehnung der Anklage. Parallel führt sie in anderen Fällen Ermittlungen gegen die Gruppe um B., die jüngst in Hausdurchsuchungen mündeten.  (hob/c't)


Es ist noch aller Tage Abend...


----------



## bernhard (18 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*

Die Begründung des Gerichts, dass Verbraucher heute überall beschissen werden und die hier zu bewertende Vorgehensweise zum Gewohnheitsrecht seriöser Geschäftemacher zu zählen ist, ist natürlich ausbaufähig.

Hütchenspieler bescheißen auch nicht mehr als Kostenfallensteller. Da können Verbraucher doch selbst auf sich aufpassen. Wer reinfällt, war einfach zu dumm. Dumme brauchen keinen Schutz.

Bleibt die Frage, ob das Volk solche Richter braucht, die in seinem Namen sprechen.


----------



## katzenjens (18 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*

Dieses finde ich auch diskussionswürdig. Es gibt bereits seit Jahren mehrere Sorten von Abzocke. Diese hat sich etabliert, auch weil die Entscheider versagt haben. Daher sind nun artverwandte Abzockmethoden ebenso zu behandeln. Eine wahrlich interessante Ansicht der Richter.

Ich behaupte mal dreist, die Dummheit, welche meine "Patienten" und die mee-too-Dumpfbacken hier im Forum an den Tag legen, ist in allen Schichten anzutreffen. Dummheit hat nix mit Bildung, sozialer Stellung oder Position im Staat / Wirtschaft zu tun.

Unterschied ist nur, die Dummen an den Schaltstellen haben eine verdammt gute Lobby.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*

Ein Trugschluss war jedenfalls die Annahme, nach dem Reinfall eines hohen Politikers (von Hause aus Jurist) auf eine Abofalle tritt hier eine Kehrtwende ein.
Von Beust fällt auf Abo-Falle herein - Grüne gegen 0900-Abzocke: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Aber die Lobbyisten, die das Justiz- und "Verbraucherschutz"ministerium beackern, sind offenbar nicht kleinzukriegen. :unzufrieden:


----------



## teider (18 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*

...es gibt überall im Leben sonne und sonne. Es ist zwar nicht wirklich nachzuvollziehen, was diesem Richter in den Sinn gekommen ist, aber es gibt eben auch seltsame Richter (um es zurückhaltend auszudrücken)!

Überbewerten sollte man das Urteil nicht. Daß gerade in Frankfurt solch ein Urteil ergeht, überrascht auch nicht jeden, aber damit ist ja noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen - es gibt ja wohl Überlegungen, gegen das Urteil Revision zu beantragen, und irgendwann dürfte ein höherinstanzliches Gericht wohl zu einem gänzlich anderen Resultat kommen...

Zivilrechtlich, und darum geht es sicher den meisten Betroffenen, hat das Urteil ohnehin keine große Auswirkung - die Bauernfänger erhalten damit keineswegs Rückendeckung bei ihren Versuchen, ihren Forderungen rechtlichen Bestand beizumessen.

Allerdings, ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt schon...


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*



teider schrieb:


> es gibt ja wohl Überlegungen, gegen das Urteil Revision zu beantragen,


Revision 
heise online - 16.03.09 - Frankfurter Gericht lehnt Anklage gegen Abofallenbetreiber ab


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt bleibt laut Sprecherin D.  M.-S. u bei ihrer Bewertung der strafrechtlichen Relevanz und erwägt nun rechtliche Schritte gegen die Ablehnung der Anklage. Parallel führt sie in anderen Fällen Ermittlungen gegen die Gruppe um Burat, die jüngst in Hausdurchsuchungen mündeten.



Der Kommentar: 
Abofallen im Internet: Kein Strafprozess, aber auch kein Freibrief: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## teider (18 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*

...uups! Ich meinte irgendwo gelesen zu haben, daß mit Urteil eine Klage abgewiesen worden sei - und es deshalb Revisionsüberlegungen gäbe.

Sieht aber wohl ganz anders aus - soweit ist es überhaupt noch nicht... Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## pontex (18 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*

Jaja, ein Rechtsstreit ist in Deutschland bekanntlich ein Lotteriespiel (Ermessensrecht).
Der uralte Spruch "Vor Gericht und auf hoher See blablablabla" gilt mehr den je.
RichterInnen halten Vorträge vor Managern, wie man Personal möglichst kostenlos entsorgt und fällen entsprechende Urteile.
Nirgenwo trifft man auf soviel Selbstgefälligkeit und Arroganz wie im Justizwesen, besonders, wenn es gegen kleine Leute (Volk ???) geht. Und die Politiker stehen, wenn gewählt, voll zu ihrer neuen Kaste.
Bei straffälligen Angehörigen der Oberschicht drückt man gern ein Auge zu. Abo-Abzocker gehören wegen ihres hohen Einkommens nun mal zu den höheren Kreisen.


----------



## teider (18 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*

...naja, so schlicht läßt sich das ganze Problem wohl nicht zusammenfassen - auch wenn gelegentlich solche Eindrücke erweckt werden...

Es dürfte wohl in erster Linie auf verschlafene, selbstgefällige Politiker zurückzuführen sein, daß Schlupflöcher gerade in Sachen Internet-Abzocke u. -Betrug nicht nachhaltiger gestopft werden. Wäre der jetzige Bayer. Ministerpräsident nicht als Verbraucherschutz-Minister zuständig gewesen? Hat der während seiner Amtszeit überhaupt stattgefunden?

Eine klarere Gesetzeslage würde wohl manchen unnötigen Ärger vermeiden, aber wie wird's immer wieder dargestellt? "Die Gesetze sind ausreichend, sie müssen nur konsequent angewandt werden". Klingt wie Hohn angesichts der Abweisung der Anklage im erwähnten Fall...


----------



## bernhard (18 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*



teider schrieb:


> Hat der während seiner Amtszeit überhaupt stattgefunden?


Wer war das noch gleich ... ?


----------



## teider (18 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*

...ja, der war's wohl... 

Ein echtes politisches Schwergewicht! War doch auch mal Verkehrsminister, aber da hatter sich wohl so verbraucht, dasser als "Verbrauchsminister" nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen war. Aber jetzt kann er ja jedes Jahr zum politischen Aschermittwoch im Bierzelt die Kuh fliegen lassen...


----------



## pontex (18 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*

Gibts überhaupt noch einen Minister für Verbraucherschutz? Weiß gar nicht wie der heisst.
Die Typen sind ja irgenwie sowas von unsichtbar.
Man merkt garnichts von denen.
Scheint ja noch ein echter Öko-Job zu sein.


----------



## teider (18 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*

*Selbstverständlich* - kümmert sich auch um Pommes und Kühe (also Ernährung u. Landwirtschaft). Ilse Aigner heißt die Dame! Kennste nich? Najaaa, öööh... der Mittelstürmer von Schneeweiß Bethlehem ist sicher bekannter - aber das ist ja auch 'n Mann...


----------



## shalom (19 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*

Na klar, zahlen die Betroffenen freiwillig.....gezwungen und unter Panik......das ist in meinen Augen ...Nötigung....Ausnutzung von Menschen die total verzweifelt sind. Die meisten geben sich ja noch selber die Schuld für das Fiasko, weil sie angeblich, nicht auf gepasst haben. Das sie gelinkt wurden, das begreifen die meisten zu spät, nämlich dann, wenn sie gezahlt ..haben....!


----------



## shalom (19 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*

genau, jeder Handwerker sagt VORHER seinen Preis und nicht in verschleierter oder sogar KOSTENLOSER art und weise.


----------



## stieglitz (19 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*

Na, dieser Link gehört ja wohl dringend hierher:
Abofallen im Internet: Kein Strafprozess, aber auch kein Freibrief: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## drboe (20 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Was ein Amtsrichter von sich gibt, ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.


Es handelt sich um ein Urteil eines Landgerichts. Solche Urteile haben in der Regel schon etwas mehr Reichweite bzw. Wirkung. Dass es weise war diesen Beschluss zu fassen, darf abseits dessen natürlich durchaus bezweifelt werden. Andererseits ist es vermutlich keineswegs aussichtslos die Betreiber von Abzockseiten wegen Betrug zu fassen. Immerhin geht die StA davon aus, und da sitzen gewiß keine juristischen Amateure. Zudem sind Fälle dokumentiert, bei denen sich Abzock-Webseiten je nach Aufruf unterschiedlich darstellen, nämlich mit bzw. ohne Kostenhinweis. Da dürfte die Betrugsabsicht selbst vom LG Frankfurt kaum noch zu übersehen sein.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (21 März 2009)

*AW: alle Betrogenen sind natürlich selber schuld!*



drboe schrieb:


> Zudem sind Fälle dokumentiert, bei denen sich Abzock-Webseiten je nach Aufruf unterschiedlich darstellen, nämlich mit
> bzw. ohne Kostenhinweis. Da dürfte die Betrugsabsicht selbst vom LG Frankfurt kaum noch zu übersehen sein.


Das Granitseitenproblem scheint unter Juristen noch nicht sehr bekannt zu 
sein. Da ist noch viel Aufklärungsarbeit vonnöten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
Eines der wirkungsvollsten und schmerzhaftesten Mittel den Abzockern beizukommen,
 ist es den Geldfluss zu blockieren
z.B 
Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen : Für Abkassierer kein Konto mehr in Leipzig

wenn jetzt noch das Königlich Bayrische  Amtsgericht zur Einsicht bewogen werden kann,
sieht es ziemlich düster für deren zukünftige Aktivitäten aus


----------

